# My products are not comming up on cafepress searches



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been on cafepress for about a month now. I opened a premium shop and so far I have not received any sales. I know they say it can take awhile and thats ok. But when I try to search for my products they don't come up. I have tried searching the exact title of the t-shirt and I'm not comming up. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I know that the majority of most peoples sales are from the market place so if i'm not in the market place how am I ever going to make sales


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Did you put tags on your designs when you uploaded them to CP? The marketplace search is performed using the image tags.


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

Tags? What kind of tags?


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Descriptive tags that the search feature keys on. Go to your images and click on Add/Delete tags for an image. Enter words that your potential customers might search for.


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks a ton. I have one more question if you don't mind. Does it matter how many tags I add? I have a ton of tags i would like to add in, so is it the more the merrirer? I once heard that no matter how many tags you enter the search engines really only pick up the first 10 or so. Is that true?


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Not sure. I have heard some say "less is more" and others hold that you should use the maximum CP allows. There is a limit and the site won't let you add more than the limit. I'm thinking 20 may be the limit.


----------

